# Non self-tapping "self-tapping" screws



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Clearly they have no idea what "self-tapping" means.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

technically they are self taping the thread into the concrete..they did not say "self drilling"...I know you are thinking of the self drilling screws for flue pipe or thin metal..those do both..drill and tap threads..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

They look ok to me.... 

I have never used another brand called tapp-cons before so I dont have anything to compare them to.... 

I wonder if you can get them out after you drilled them in??

I was brought up using plastic red-devils :devil3:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> They look ok to me....
> 
> I have never used another brand called tapp-cons before so I dont have anything to compare them to....
> 
> ...


Yep Tap-Cons can be removed. Used many to set closet flanges. Problem is they don't always bite the concrete. We used to drill and drive a piece of wood or if in a wet area piece of treated or ABS into the hole and use a stainless screw.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

GAN said:


> Master Mark said:
> 
> 
> > They look ok to me....
> ...


That's how the scotsmen said they set flanges in uk... they would drill holes in concrete and pound wooden dowels in them so they were really tight and use screws from flange into that


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> That's how the scotsmen said they set flanges in uk... they would drill holes in concrete and pound wooden dowels in them so they were really tight and use screws from flange into that





That's not just a scottish thing. Guys have been doing that since screws were invented here. Some old guys would use lead, lead wool, solder, you name it. It's the original version of those colored plastic anchors.







GAN said:


> Yep Tap-Cons can be removed. Used many to set closet flanges. Problem is they don't always bite the concrete. We used to drill and drive a piece of wood or if in a wet area piece of treated or ABS into the hole and use a stainless screw.





I use tapcon screws all the time and never have an issue with them not biting. The only issue I run into is if the hole isn't drilled deep enough or you accidentally knock some of the dust in then the screw bottoms out. I try to avoid driving them with the impact as that can snap them.


Tap cons make great wood screws. Though they are a bit expensive.


----------

